# Feedback on My Quarantine Plan



## Pebi (Mar 4, 2021)

I recently purchased a second budgie and I'd love to get some feedback on how I plan to quarantine him.

I have 1 other budgie -- Tweety. We took her to the vet yesterday for a checkup, and she has a clean bill of health :001_smile:

We picked up the new budgie last night and we plan to quarantine him in a separate room for 30 days. He's scheduled to go to the vet on Saturday for a checkup. Regardless of what the test results say, we'll keep them separated until after the 30 days are up.

*Our plan is to:*

- Take the new bird to the vet on Saturday for a wellness check

- Monitor the new bird for any signs of illness

- Keep each bird in separate rooms for 30 days with the door closed at all times

- Periodically open up the windows to let fresh air in and circulate (we'll keep them away from drafts and cold air)

- Vacuum the carpet daily

- Wash our hands before and after interacting with each bird

- Change Tweety's food/water/cage liner first before we change those things for the new budgie

- Lightly mist the cage liner with water when changing to prevent airborne particles from spreading

I want to make sure we're doing everything we can to keep Tweety from getting sick.

Is there anything I'm overlooking or missing?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Pebi and :welcome: to the forums!

That's a very thorough and cohesive plan - I commend you on planning already how you're going to take those steps to ensure that everybirdy is in their best health. 

It's great that you've thought over everything in advance! Truly a sign of a great budgie owner :clap: 


Meanwhile, if you'd like to browse around the forums, there's plenty of resources to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd love to help. 

I hope we'll get to meet both little ones when you have a chance! hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Totally EXCELLENT plan! :thumbup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------



## Pebi (Mar 4, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi Pebi and :welcome: to the forums!
> 
> That's a very thorough and cohesive plan - I commend you on planning already how you're going to take those steps to ensure that everybirdy is in their best health.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the warm welcome!


----------



## Pebi (Mar 4, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Totally EXCELLENT plan! :thumbup:
> 
> Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I will check out those links!


----------

